# Christian Bale 'offered $50 million to return for Superman vs Batman'



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Christian Bale has allegedly been offered a deal to reprise his Batman role.
> 
> Warner Bros is said to have approached the British actor with a $50 million contract, in the hopes of securing him for the Superman vs Batman project.


 
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/movies/...million-to-return-for-superman-vs-batman.html

hell yes! :D


----------



## Chary (Aug 13, 2013)

While I'd love to see Christian Bale be Batman again...I can't help but think that is way too much money.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 13, 2013)

Chary said:


> While I'd love to see Christian Bale be Batman again...I can't help but think that is way too much money.


I would assume if they are offering him this much then it's probably for at least 2 movies but I have been wrong before.

If they don't get Bale I really don't see anyone doing as good of a job as him.


----------



## jomaper (Aug 13, 2013)

$50 millions, lol. They sure know that if they put him on the role they will get back that amount and more too. But that means too that they know that if they don't get him the movie might be a fatal mistake.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2013)

I assume that is 50 million plus percentages and such like. If not 50 million seems kind of low.


----------



## Bat420maN (Aug 13, 2013)

I honestly didn't like Bale as Batman(he is an awesome Bruce Wayne though). It has got to the point where as long as he's acting he has to be Batman/Bruce. I can not imagine any one else taking over the role and being able to make an impact like the last three movies have. It's my feeling that in order for the Superman/Batman clash to work they need Bale. If he turns down the 50, expect to hear 75 soon.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 13, 2013)

Christian Bale was offered $50 million. Atheist Bale wasn't. Take that, atheists.

I liked Christian Bale in the Nolan trilogy, I really did, but I think it's time to move on. His Bruce Wayne/Batman is not suited for a world with the likes of Superman and Wonder Woman. Plus, he's already played Batman in more films than any other actor (not getting into the old serials here); I think it's time for someone else to get their shot.

TL;DR: I hope Christian bails.


----------



## McHaggis (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't help but think that Bale would regret doing _Superman vs Batman_.  The title sounds lame enough to put _me_ off, but I can't imagine Christian Bale wanting to share the spotlight with somebody as inexperienced as Henry Cavill.  We already know what happens on one of his bad days.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 13, 2013)

Bale's Bruce Wayne retired from being Batman, so it seems to me that they'd have to make this movie exist in another universe, at which point, why do Bale again?  Now if you do want it in the same universe, I think you have to go with Joseph Gordon Levitt taking up the Batman mantle.


----------



## jhjsaat (Aug 13, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Bale's Bruce Wayne retired from being Batman, so it seems to me that they'd have to make this movie exist in another universe, at which point, why do Bale again? Now if you do want it in the same universe, I think you have to go with Joseph Gordon Levitt taking up the Batman mantle.


 
If you think there is a universe were Batman or Iron man or Spider-man ever stay retired for long you don't know them so well you think you do!


----------



## Etkar.H (Aug 13, 2013)

Soooo....Nolan Universe?


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 13, 2013)

jhjsaat said:


> If you think there is a universe were Batman or Iron man or Spider-man ever stay retired for long you don't know them so well you think you do!


If this were, say, Val Kilmer's batman, I would not be surprised to see him come out of retirement, but Nolan brought something different to his universe.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Aug 13, 2013)

Chary said:


> While I'd love to see Christian Bale be Batman again...I can't help but think that is way too much money.


 
This is a very educated response, and loudly rings a bell of truth. Yeah Bale, but 50 Million? Priorities are so messed up in this day and age.


----------



## Bat420maN (Aug 13, 2013)

As crazy as 50 million sounds to all of you, it's pennies compared to what the last three Batman movies made. If they can get him locked into a few more flicks for 50, they are getting off cheap.


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 13, 2013)

i hated bale as batman, while none of the old batman movies were any good, and the new batman movies were i still hated him as batman good movies but they needed a different actor.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought Bale was a pretty good Batman, but I was really hoping to see another actor take a shot at the role. It would be really cool to see someone who could match Kevin Conroy's vocal performance (my favorite batman for sure).


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 14, 2013)

How bout if they actually got Kevin Conroy for Batman vs Superman???

I think i would bust a nut down below


----------



## Vanth88 (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't like Bale as Batman in fact I thought he was pretty horrible. With that said I'm really hoping they have a new Batman in the new Man of Steel sequel.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 14, 2013)

As much as I like Christian Bale, especially as Batman, I don't want to see him in this movie. His Batman, is the dark side of the character. For some reason, when I think of Superman, I don't really see a movie that can be all dark. Hopefully I'm wrong though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 14, 2013)

Bat420maN said:


> I honestly didn't like Bale as Batman(he is an awesome Bruce Wayne though). It has got to the point where as long as he's acting he has to be Batman/Bruce. I can not imagine any one else taking over the role and being able to make an impact like the last three movies have. It's my feeling that in order for the Superman/Batman clash to work they need Bale. If he turns down the 50, expect to hear 75 soon.


 
Basically this. He's a fantastic Bruce Wayne, but not Batman. He always seemed so stiff in his movements. And that voice, that god awful voice. They need an actor who has that stern but really clear voice, not someone who has to force it out.


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Aug 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Christian Bale was offered $50 million. Atheist Bale wasn't. Take that, atheists.
> 
> I liked Christian Bale in the Nolan trilogy, I really did, but I think it's time to move on. His Bruce Wayne/Batman is not suited for a world with the likes of Superman and Wonder Woman. Plus, he's already played Batman in more films than any other actor (not getting into the old serials here); I think it's time for someone else to get their shot.
> 
> TL;DR: I hope Christian bails.


 

This was the funniest shit I've read all week!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 16, 2013)

CB is better than this. You said you dont need it Bail! Dont do it!


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 16, 2013)

So what, they wanna set this after TDKR? That movie was bad, Nolan and his "realism" doesnt suit comic books at all, Warner tries to apologize for doing superhero movies in the first place and the general ideaof the entire movie sucks, not to mention that Man of Steel is shit, Superman is boring in general and Batman is an overrated overhyped male Mary Sue (not even a Mary Stu mind ya) and somehow people are still excited about this? And how come I still am surprised they would go that far to pay him 50 million for a role he didn't want to play last time? When all is said is done he is richer than Bruce Wayne himself.

If Warner were smart they would just say fuck this shit and do a smaller budget superhero movie with one of their lesser know characters instead and embrace the comics books instead of shying away from them...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Basically this. He's a fantastic Bruce Wayne, but not Batman. He always seemed so stiff in his movements. And that voice, that god awful voice. They need an actor who has that stern but really clear voice, not someone who has to force it out.


Right. It's ridiculous that Batman change his voice while in the cowl...but less so that the supporting characters in every other iteration of Batman never think, "Man...that Batman guy sounds a lot like Bruce Wayne..."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 17, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Right. It's ridiculous that Batman change his voice while in the cowl...but less so that the supporting characters in every other iteration of Batman never think, "Man...that Batman guy sounds a lot like Bruce Wayne..."


 
No I don't mind changing the voice a little bit, but that was ridiculous, you couldn't understand him most of the time. Bale doesn't have that bad of a voice, I think he could have pulled it off without the talk/growling thing he was doing.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No I don't mind changing the voice a little bit, but that was ridiculous, you couldn't understand him most of the time. Bale doesn't have that bad of a voice, I think he could have pulled it off without the talk/growling thing he was doing.


Dunno guy. I had no problem understanding Bale as Batman.


----------



## Costello (Aug 17, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Dunno guy. I had no problem understanding Bale as Batman.


 
Me neither. TDK trilogy are my absolute favorite super hero movies. 
So good that I can't enjoy any other superhero movie now.
I remember reading an article about a hollywood producer who said that Nolan set standards so high that it was damaging the industry (not just with Batman but also with his other productions), because nothing else Hollywood produces matches the quality of what he does... I can't find that article anymore, been googling for the past 5 minutes but to no avail.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 17, 2013)

Costello said:


> Me neither. TDK trilogy are my absolute favorite super hero movies.
> So good that I can't enjoy any other superhero movie now.
> I remember reading an article about a hollywood producer who said that Nolan set standards so high that it was damaging the industry (not just with Batman but also with his other productions), because nothing else Hollywood produces matches the quality of what he does... I can't find that article anymore, been googling for the past 5 minutes but to no avail.


Don't know if I'd go that far...  Memento is one of my favorite movies and everything else he's done has been great, but I don't think he's set the bar unattainably high or that he's done so on his own.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Don't know if I'd go that far... Memento is one of my favorite movies and everything else he's done has been great, but I don't think he's set the bar unattainably high or that he's done so on his own.


Have you seen The Prestige.
I think it's better than Memento.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2013)

*Christian Bale 'offered $50 million to return for Superman vs Batman a money printing spinoff'*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 24, 2013)

Costello said:


> Me neither. TDK trilogy are my absolute favorite super hero movies.
> So good that I can't enjoy any other superhero movie now.
> I remember reading an article about a hollywood producer who said that Nolan set standards so high that it was damaging the industry (not just with Batman but also with his other productions), because nothing else Hollywood produces matches the quality of what he does... I can't find that article anymore, been googling for the past 5 minutes but to no avail.


 

That's just an excuse. If anything, Nolan set the standards for how a Hollywood movie should be. Don't just do a quick cash-in. Get the right actors. If they screw up or if there's something that needs to be changed, change it. Don't just be like "eh, it's good enough".

Honestly, Nolan and James Cameron are the only ones who seem to actually want to make their movies good and won't ship it until they're the best.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't understand how any of you people could not be completely pissed at this ?!

there are people working a whole month for less than 10$ in this world to somehow survive and some stupid actor is offered 50 million ? I for one get very angry reading stuff like this ! Many people could be able to do not worse than he does for not even 1/10th of the money ...

Humans are so stupid for idolizing some stupid "stars" -.- 
we should better care for a good world instead of always reporting about stars (this goes for all TV news and newspaper .....)


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's just an excuse. If anything, Nolan set the standards for how a Hollywood movie should be. Don't just do a quick cash-in. Get the right actors. If they screw up or if there's something that needs to be changed, change it. Don't just be like "eh, it's good enough".
> 
> Honestly, Nolan and James Cameron are the only ones who seem to actually want to make their movies good and won't ship it until they're the best.




Man of Steel says hi.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Man of Steel says hi.


 

I didn't knock Man of Steel. But that was by Nolan as well (along with Zac Snyder).


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I didn't knock Man of Steel. But that was by Nolan as well (along with Zac Snyder).


 
No, no, I was saying that Man of Steel was a _bad_ movie. I honestly hated the character arc, and Superman wasn't characterized well imho.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> No, no, I was saying that Man of Steel was a _bad_ movie. I honestly hated the character arc, and Superman wasn't characterized well imho.


 

In all honesty, there's never been a good Superman movie, unless it's the animated ones. Even the ones with Christopher Reeve was complete shit. Superman is just a bad character overall to be honest.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In all honesty, there's never been a good Superman movie, unless it's the animated ones. Even the ones with Christopher Reeve was complete shit. Superman is just a bad character overall to be honest.


 
Unlike Batman, he has only a single weakness, and his character has barely changed since his first comic. Really, I honestly think Nolan should have been put up to making a decent Green Lantern or Flash movie. The last Green Lantern movie sucked, and I've _never_ seen a live-action Flash film. The character has a lot of potential too, so I don't know why they're avoiding him.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In all honesty, there's never been a good Superman movie, unless it's the animated ones. Even the ones with Christopher Reeve was complete shit. Superman is just a bad character overall to be honest.



Personally I did not mind the TV show, that said it is about the only thing I have ever seen superman in really (never read comics and batman aside DC cartoons never made it across the pond).

That said this is how I seem to have ever got to know of any DC/marvel superheroes -- if there was not a cartoon or live action TV show of it I probably did not see it or care about it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Personally I did not mind the TV show, that said it is about the only thing I have ever seen superman in really (never read comics and batman aside DC cartoons never made it across the pond).
> 
> That said this is how I seem to have ever got to know of any DC/marvel superheroes -- if there was not a cartoon or live action TV show of it I probably did not see it or care about it.


 

You mean the show with Dean Cain? If so, that show actually wasn't all that bad. I don't think Dean was the best Superman, but he wasn't the worst either.

Or do you mean Smallville? Because if so, Tom Welling is an amazing Superman.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh yeah smallville exists. That probably answered the question as well.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 25, 2013)

Youkai said:


> I don't understand how any of you people could not be completely pissed at this ?!


 
If you don't like how much money they make, then don't pay their salary by seeing their movies.  They're paid that money because they bring even more in to their employers.  Simple economics.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 26, 2013)

Just pointing out, Ben Affleck is confirmed to be playing Batman in the new movie and Bryan Cranston is currently being rumored to have been offered to play Lex Luthor.


----------

